# Question about poop and ziwipeak



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi. Just started feeding the ziwipeak lamb formula dry. I notice both my dogs poop is fairly hard and not as much. Thoughts? Maybe it's hard for them to digest or maybe this is how it's supposed to be. I can't believe I'm talking about my dogs' poop. haha
Thanks.
Tricia


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

No,perfectly fine, just the perks of feeding raw. Isn't it wonderful. And not as stinky too

Lori


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, totally normal! It's definitely a perk to feeding raw like Lori said. It's so funny - Marley had a blood test done last week where they had to feed him a high calorie meal just prior to the draw. (we feed prey model raw btw) The next day there was the biggest, stinkiest poo when I was "scooping" their potty area. I actually took the whole lot to my hubby & said "can you guess which one was from Marleys vet meal?". He wrinkled his nose & was like "OMG!". LOL Again...I can't believe we get such "kicks" out of dog poop! :tard: But no worries...it's all normal.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's normal.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I know, Willow is eating that nasty hills for her weight loss, and her poops are HUGE!!! Sooo nasty for sure!

Lori



MChis said:


> Yep, totally normal! It's definitely a perk to feeding raw like Lori said. It's so funny - Marley had a blood test done last week where they had to feed him a high calorie meal just prior to the draw. (we feed prey model raw btw) The next day there was the biggest, stinkiest poo when I was "scooping" their potty area. I actually took the whole lot to my hubby & said "can you guess which one was from Marleys vet meal?". He wrinkled his nose & was like "OMG!". LOL Again...I can't believe we get such "kicks" out of dog poop! :tard: But no worries...it's all normal.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

All my guys have smaller, dark, firm poops since we switched to ziwipeak two months ago. Next to no odor, too. We feed the venison and fish dry recipe.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Welcome, to raw feeding!!! It is wonderful!!! I love the poop talk!!!! :hello1:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

tricializ said:


> I notice both my dogs poop is fairly hard and not as much.


I must say I am curious what their stool was like before. 

What you are describing now that they are on Ziwipeak is what their stool is supposed to be like. If my dogs' stool are not rock solid and small I start to wonder. lol


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> I must say I am curious what their stool was like before.
> 
> What you are describing now that they are on Ziwipeak is what their stool is supposed to be like. If my dogs' stool are not rock solid and small I start to wonder. lol


I don't know. Their poop was like normal poop. LOL This just seems much harder. I wouldn't describe the dogs' poop as loose at all (sometimes but not often); just softer. Glad to know that this is normal and good. 
Tricia


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

No their poop were still not loose, but I guess I would say moister??? Now they are smaller and dryer looking with the ziwi.

Lori


----------

